# ** Just off the work bench **



## sharpeblades (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are a couple i just finished up.Handles are Caribou and stabilized and dyed maple burl and iron wood.Thank you for looking


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful knives as always. Can't wait.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 3, 2013)

RT any for sale?


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 3, 2013)

Buck Nasty said:


> RT any for sale?



x2 That white handle one has my name all over it !Great works as always !!!


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 3, 2013)

You continue to impress sir, great job


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 3, 2013)

Mr. Tabor those are awesome. Great job on those.


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicely done!
Great looking knives!!


----------



## bg7m (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice Raleigh


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow!  Beauties Raleigh - new blade styles and new mosaic pin designs as well - looking good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like you've raised the bar and stepped it up a notch there Raleigh. Very impressive collection of knives, any of which would make an owner proud.


----------



## bucksandducks123 (Jan 3, 2013)

All of those knives look great. My favorite is the knife in picture number three.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 3, 2013)

Wonderful work Raleigh. You have been busy.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 3, 2013)

glad I got to hold a couple of them...finished work is great.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 3, 2013)

Mighty fine work!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## ncrobb (Jan 3, 2013)

Those are all beautiful!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 3, 2013)

I like those. Very nice work sir


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 3, 2013)

very nice work RT.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice Raleigh!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

All of them are pretty, but the second one, is the caribou, right?  *POPS*!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you;Sapellowjoe-Bucknasty-Tony-Fireman-James-Flinlocker-Buddy-Dennis-miguel-Bucksandducks-Travis-Joe -K80 Shooter-Rydert-Ncrobb-Fishbm2000-Scott


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs yes that one is Caribou. BuckNasty they are all spoken for excpt one


----------



## Shug (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking knifes, That white one is just sweet


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful work RT. Love what you did with that caribou.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great job Raleigh! Love that first one the most...unique handle shape that I think would fit "just right" in anyone's hand.


----------



## carver (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow Raleigh, those are awesome! I was told you were also a carver,nice to see some of your work they look great!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 5, 2013)

*Wood Wizard*

Jerry ;thank you,,They hang in all the box stands i hunt and there hanging all around the camp.Everybody that hunts with us usally picks up a couple of them to take home. I just do it during deer season while ime setting in the box stands,I usally carve 40 to 50 every year and give them away.My daughter uses them for decorations on the Christmas tree


----------



## marknga (Jan 5, 2013)

Great way to start the new year RT. Well done.
Gonna get me a new RT knife this year.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 5, 2013)

One more artistic craftsmanship talent there Mr. Tabor.  Really like the ones with the big noses. You are so talented. God given blessing there Sir.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 5, 2013)

Ill put you one in with your knife when i ship it out


----------



## JLC (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful blades.  You do great work.


----------



## Nastytater (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome job. Great looking knives sir.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 7, 2013)

Those are all beautiful!


----------



## blademan (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice work Raleigh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Beautiful knives as always. Can't wait.



I thought one of those looked like yours. Your gonna love it Bro! 
Can't wait to hold it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great workmanship as usual!   I like those carvings RT.   Save a small one for me please.  thnx


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 10, 2013)

Bob PM me shipping info and i will drop you one in the mail


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Raleigh...info sent!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

sharpeblades said:


> Bob PM me shipping info and i will drop you one in the mail



You can put an extra in SapeloJoeBro's for me if you want to.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 10, 2013)

Mandy i have already sent his,but if you will send me your shipping info i would be glad to send you one ~Raleigh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2013)

sharpeblades said:


> Mandy i have already sent his,but if you will send me your shipping info i would be glad to send you one ~Raleigh



You're so sweet. Perfect timing on SJB's knife. His Birthday is tomorrow. 
I hope I'm there when he shows my Dad the knife you made. My Dad is a big knife man. Guess me and my Bro get it natural. Can't wait.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful I love the jeweling!


----------



## albridges (Jan 12, 2013)

Great Looking Set SharpBlades!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## 615groundpounder (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice looking knives!!!  Some definite craftsmanship.  Thanks for showing.


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 9, 2013)

True craftsmanship! Very nice work on the blades.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 10, 2013)

Frogslayer-Groundponder-SAhunter;Thank you guys


----------

